# Best Convertible Top 67



## MJZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Anyone know what the best white convertible tops for a 67 GTO with rear glass?
Thanks


----------



## 67_Fathom_Blue_GTO (Oct 11, 2017)

MJZ said:


> Anyone know what the best white convertible tops for a 67 GTO with rear glass?
> Thanks


Electrontop.com Arguably the best convertible top manufacture that creates tops which are not mass produced. You will find these tops have one of the best fits with an original color and texture next to the originals. Only drawback is they are currently on a 6-8 week lead time as I just ordered another one for 67' GTO top for my car. My convertible top installer will not install any other top but this one and he has been installing tops for over 25 years and said that this top is the best of the best. Good luck!


----------

